# Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

I just recently picked a GTI that hasn't ran in a few years and some of the parts are disconnected or fried and I need to know what they are. So If anyone would please identify what these pictures are I'd appericate it.




















Green Line that goes to a reservoir? 








Fried Plug








And what is this fuel line suppose to be connected to? 









Thanks,
Excuse the noob.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

first off. welcome to the 'tex.
secondly.. nice find on the GTI
third... you need to buy a couple manuals to help you along the way. get a basic manual like a haynes or a chilton manual(you can get these at autozone/checkers/kragen/schucks/pep boys/napa, etc.)
now to answer your Q's.
1. that soda can shaped thing with the connectors on it is the ignition coil and basically that sends the ignition spark to the distibutor and the distributor sends it off to the spark plug. it should have a thick rubber wire connected to the middle point.
2. that green plastic tube up by the where the battery should be is a broken vacuum hard-line. you have two basic types of vacuum lines... rubber hoses and plastic tubes. you can use a short piece of vacuum hose to bring the green broken line together
3. thats a "cold-running engine enrichment switch". this should have vacuum hoses connected at each side and plastic vacuum tubes attached to those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

MMMMM, barn fresh GTI... Get a Bently, it's worth the extra money.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I had no clue what the cold running engine enrichment switch was. I've fixed everything except that. I knew about the ignition coil, I guess I should have asked about the wires that went to it. The one was fried and I was curious if it would have a relay causing any problems. Fact is I ended up replacing one on the ignition coil and one on the starter with simple clips. Also, I do have a Bentley. I have just found that experience from another person is easier at times. I also finally got a battery and turned it over without any fire. I'm guessing its a fuel problem I was told that the tank pump was changed and I changed the pump in the engine compartment, and I'm waiting to get the inline pump to change that. (which is what I'm guessing is the problem.) 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

do you have spark?
oh... i hate to be pessimistic but check for possible rodent damage.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

good way to check for spark? I have checked for rot damage


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

Rodent damage and rot damage are different. Rodent damage is caused by furry little critters known as "rats", "mice", "field mice", or "chipmunks" to list a few. They love to eat wiring harnesses. I lost one entire conductor in my FI computer wiring harness on one of my Corrados in the driveway to rodent damage, and I live in a suburb. Barn finds are notorious for rodent damage. It'll look like something built a bird's nest somewhere and left gnaw marks in the wiring... 
If you have a Bentley, then you're on your way. My own personal experience has listed the Mk2 Bentley as being 90% complete with answers. VWVortex is running 40%-60%. I have a Mk2 Bentley, and I'm quite familiar with reading it. 
To check for spark, you can either own a spark checking device that you hold against a spark plug wire while you turn the engine over, or you can use the old lawn mower method where you pull a plug wire, attach it to a spare spark plug, and rest the spark plug against part of the engine. The effect is the same: You're looking to see that you get spark when you're turning the engine over. I you're not getting spark, then the engine will never fire even with all the fuel pumps and KE_Jetronic system working fine.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok so I've finally managed to get back to working on this and I removed the In line fuel pump and the In tank fuel pump to discover that the fuel is way old and has rotted the tank seals and thus seals are in the tank XD. 
Also pump in the tank was covered in a red syrup I would assume from the fuel because it sat so long. When I removed the In line fuel pump there where traces of the same red gunk just not as much. 
Does anyone have any advice on this situation? Is it possible that this syrup is now through out the fuel lines and injectors? 
Dropping the tank tomorrow.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

Did that have the fuel filter under the car near the passenger rear wheel, or in the engine compartment attached to the fuel distributor? 
If it's in the front detach the fuel line and see what you get there. 
If it's in the rear, remove it, and see what you pour out of it. 
If from either location you get your brown syrup, then detach a fuel line in the engine compartment and push clean fuel that way once you have the tank cleaned and the fuel pumps running properly. Remember to use a catch-can for your nasty goo. Wouldn't want to pollute the environment with that toxic waste.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (where_2)*

The fuel filter is right beside the pump and the accumulator on the passengers rear. I'll do this after I get home from work. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

If you find you have syrup in the filter, I'd pull the line that leads into the fuel distributor and pump fresh fuel through the lines, until it looks fresh. Then, I'd reattach that line, remove all 4 injectors and run the fuel pump while you lift the metering plate in the intake system. That'll pump fresh gas through the fuel distributor and up to the injectors. Then reattach the injectors and see what sort of pattern they make when you spray them into a glass jar. If any look like a stream not a spray cone, clean or replace those injectors. 
Also consider that the KE_Jetronic system loops fuel from the tank, to the engine compartment and back to the tank again. If you had syrup at the front, you're going to dump more out into that fresh clean tank when you get everything pumping correctly...


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (where_2)*

Great Advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have yet to get the pumps to start this whole troubleshoot. 
Thank You


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13thnorth* »_I have yet to get the pumps to start this whole troubleshoot. 

Then you haven't jumpered the fuel pump relay properly, or you have not turned the key all the way to "ON". Turning the key to "ON" will run the pump for about 10 seconds tops, if the engine is not turning over. The relay needs the engine to seem like it's turning over to keep the pump energized. Otherwise, the relay shuts the pump down. 
(before you curse this concept), understand that they did this to keep the pump from pouring excess fuel into an engine bay if you were in a front end collision and didn't shut off the key! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (where_2)*

I meant I don't have the pumps I'll be getting them this weekend. 
I appreciate all of your advice. If you have anymore advice about the CIS system, please, do post.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

If after you get the new pump(s) you find that the KE-Jetronic is not working correctly, purchase a copy of "Bosch Fuel Injection & Engne Management" by Charles Probst, published by Robert Bentley publishing. It runs ~$22 on Amazon.com 
It starts from the basics, and explains the whole fuel injection theory, then has detailed chapters on the Continuous Injection Systems (including fine points about specifics of KE-Jetronic). It's a good book to help you wrap your mind around how the whole system works from fuel tank to fuel injector and everything in between. 
Many many years ago, I had the luxury of cutting apart one of those Bosch Jetronic fuel pumps which had died. (slowly cut it open with a hack saw). Mine was an outside the tank variety, and I still remember my amazement at the fact that the liquid fuel was used as a coolant for the running pump motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love to disassemble things that don't work, that's why I have two Corrados.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Dropped the tank.*

So I finally dropped the tank yesterday and found the syrup all through the tank. Is there away to clean the tank? cause this stuff is thick. It looks like all the return lines on the tank are still clean with gas. I was told that if this has reached my injectors and heads. I'm screwed. Might have to swap the engine. 
Any insight?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Dropped the tank. (13thnorth)*

Pour a gallon of fresh gasoline in on top of the syrup, and slosh for several hours... Then drain. Throw a small piece of chain in the tank to help stir the fluids together...


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Dropped the tank. (where_2)*

what about acetone/paint thinner.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Dropped the tank. (13thnorth)*

Acetone worked great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going to continue with a gas flush to remove the thinner.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Dropped the tank. (13thnorth)*

sounds like progress... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

I'm not too sure and correct me if wrong please, but when I unplugged everything on mine that line that you say is for fuel, it's actially for the cruise control, it's what activates the rubber thingy that is like a vacuum on the valve cover and pulls the lever on the trottle body


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (NAVI51)*

Whats Cruise Control?


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

lol it's the set of buttons that you push and set you you dont have to have your foot on the accelarator pedal all the time. In spanish it's called "piloto automatico" (automatic pilot) that must give you a hint


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (NAVI51)*

Meaning I've never had cruise control


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

How's the project coming along?


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

Man that is a good looking GTI. i recently found one just like it heres a pic.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (VdubGtivr96)*

^^^ Thanks, Nice find my friend.

uMMM. As for the progress, nothing too major. The tank is still clean and I've put in a headliner. The little KrautKan is high a maintenance buggah.








Good News is the pumps should be on their way, and then it's just the process of going through the system and tweaking everything. Also, Ill have to make a well needed trip to the stealership to grab some seals. Now that the holidays are over cash shouldn't be as tight and hopefully by the end of winter its up and running. 
Those pumps are such a pain to track down on the vortex. I'd rather just buy fresh. 
I can't wait to get back to work on it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13thnorth* »_^^^ Thanks, Nice find my friend.
I can't wait to get back to work on it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ya i bet i would work on mine but its so cold out i have no place to inside BURR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (VdubGtivr96)*

With all of that material beside the car why haven't you built something over it








No lie, my garage is a lean to. with a bunch of tarps. (which occasionally enjoy blowing furiously in the wind.) 
Well good luck when you do finally get around to spinning wrenches.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Restorting 86 GTI to working order. Help (13thnorth)*

only reason i havent built anything over it is because that stuff isnt mine or i would have. but its in running order i can drive it to and from work just waiting for warmth to do body work and interior work


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

oh you lucked out thats a nice dub.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

NEW PUMPS BUMP. Finally time to get back to work on her


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

So I started to dismantle the CIS system last night and removed everything except the last 2 injectors. 
I bought the tool to remove the injectors and that worked great. I was just curious how fragile these injectors were and if there was a possibility of them getting stuck in the block. The 2 that are stuck are so far down into the boot that the tool can't get around the injector. 
And if anyone knows of a good site to pick up fuel lines,seals,sealing washers, and o rings.
all help appreciated


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

I know what you mean about stuck injectors. Actually, if I recall correctly, the injectors are either steel or brass so there's no durability problem with them. The fragile part is the plastic injector shroud on the air-shrouded injectors. You might want to take a side trip on the Vortex over to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=986 to ask what the best fluid is to spray down toward the O-rings to get them to soften up is. When I looked, one fellow mentioned PB Blaster, but there must be something to help soften them up... Especially if you can spray it on Monday, and work on pulling them the following Saturday! 
Glad the tool is working, getting those injectors out was always a royal pain even when the injectors had only been installed a few months with new seals.


----------



## Local Talon (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (where_2)*

Pb Blaster will work, you can use starter fluid to loosen them up and you don't need the tool to pull them out i have always used petroleum jelly on the o rings to soften them up.


----------



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Local Talon)*

Just be careful pulling them, I didn't & the tips broke off on 2 of them - the pieces went down in the head - I was pulling the head any way so it didn't matter.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Finally got those sticky Injectors.*

So I've been back and forth deciding whether or not to sell this thing. So I started working on it again. I finally have all of the Injectors out I've cleaned most removable parts such as the gas tank, fuel pump housing, the fuel distributor and air box. I'd like to clean the intake manifold, but I'm not trying to pull the engine. I plan on replacing the fuel line underneath the car and the ones to the injectors. 

So I'm looking for a little advice from anyone who has restored a car similar to mine and exactly what path they took. I'm also looking for a good suspension setup and I was also curious how much work it is to swap out the rear brakes for discs. 

Also, could anyone direct me to site that has stealership parts at a decent price 

Thanks


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

You need to decide if you love the car enough to proceed with this build. 
This doesn't appear to be a lost cause, although I'm sure some days it feels like it.

Concerning suspension and brake upgrade, I would not bother thinking about this too hard until you have the drivetrain operating. You will be in a better position to do upgrades if you have a vehicle that is powered.

Unless you have deep pockets, you might still have some money to put into this before you can buy the upgrades.

Tearing out the intake manifold is some work, and it might feel like you are practially tearing out the motor. But if you are pretty sure there is a lot of stuff to clean out in there, then make sure you have new gaskets and get in there.

You are doing the right thing with building out the fuel system end to end. I suspect brakes should be handled the same way - from the master cylinder to the wheel cylinders.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks :thumbup:

A few encouraging words to get this kick started again. I wasn't planning on doing the intake mani, but after this I might as well add it to the list. I have a full day off and a full list. I'll post a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

*Recent Progress*

*All pictures are able to be viewed in a larger scale by clicking.*

What I have done recently 






First the sticky situation 



- Some thick reddish brown "gunk" from the fuel tank. I've been cleaning it with acetone. 
I've also found the same substance in the fuel pump housing. Also doused with acetone.
I bought new pumps and an accumulator and cleaned the sending unit from the tank. 











Removed intake manifold and removed throttle body. Both were quite dirty. The distributor also looked like this and has been cleaned. (mit brake cleanser).




Exhaust mani fold has a hairline crack. Whooopie 



Distributor. 



I have learned that carpenter bees don't like my car so I put a cover over it. 










^ Bee excrement. 










Had to Macgyver a a socket with my glove to loosen a bolt and sheered off the bolt. 

I'm still working on getting the exhaust manifold off. most of the bolts are rounded and I now have to drill them out. 

When I got this car I got a few parts with it, including a cam shaft. I was curious if this thing is really even worth worrying about. I'm not looking for any major speed boost and I'm also worried it would idle heavy if I swapped them. 

I also acquired a set of Weitec springs and a Borla muffler. Obviously nothing real important at the moment seeing as it doesn't run. 
































:beer:


----------



## mercedeslimos (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey. nice machine. good to see more old things being loved

i'm from ireland, and restoring my '90 GTI. 

labour of love if i ever had one! so far done replacement engine, 'box, painted bay, new wiring, new brake lines rebuilt calipers and more than i wish to imagine! (nut and bolt resto)

it is worth it if you love driving it...

can't wait for mine to be finished:laugh::laugh:#

sam


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

How is the gas tank? I restored a 1984 GTI and the tank had so much rust it plugged the fuel pump and I had to get a new tank. Now It leaks...probably the hoses. Be sure to replace all the gas lines and hoses. It is much better to do this early rather than getting stuck.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey man please sell me your driver seat it looks like it is in perfect shape is it?


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

selling seats in a set.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

Alright how much do you want for the set and is that drivers seat in good shape, hard to tell by picture


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah man seats are in awesome shape theres other people asking about these ill be sure to post some better pics.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

Well man i really want tthese its the 
only thing i need for my gti to be all perfect original shape


----------

